# Curso de subastas



## aramidas (23 Feb 2017)

Buenas estoy pensando en emperder :8: y apuntarme a curso de tristán. Pero son 1200 leuros. Aunque comparado con cualquier curso CEAC esta bien invertido si la formación es adecuada.

Alguien lo ha visto y se ha interesado en el mundo de las subastas.


Saludos


----------



## Será en Octubre (23 Feb 2017)

aramidas dijo:


> Buenas estoy pensando en emperder:8: y apuntarme a curso de tristán. Pero son 1200 leuros. Aunque comparado con cualquier curso CEAC esta bien invertido si la formación es adecuada.
> 
> Alguien lo ha visto y se ha interesado en el mundo de las subastas.
> 
> ...



En perder está la clave.


----------



## Enterao (23 Feb 2017)

el mundo de la subasta ha cambiado ahora es online . no se hasta que punto lo que se de en el curso valga ya...


----------



## Bangbang (23 Feb 2017)

Es curioso, curso para meter a más gente en un negocio que la competencia es feroz y le haría perder dinero... no ves que huele mal amigo?


----------



## selu72 (23 Feb 2017)

Pero hay diferentes cursos de subastas, por que incluso para negoicar en bolsa también se usan estas.


----------



## El cipotecón (23 Feb 2017)

Tristán a mi lado es un neófito. :cook::cook:

Negocio hay en todos sitios, en la venta de arroz, tomate, cristales....

La competencia es feroz en cualquier rama y hay que documentarse bien.

En subastas puedes ganar como en todos lados. Pero tienes que saber qué haces y la descapitalización es grande.

Nada es gratis en esta vida hamijos.


----------



## Cold (23 Feb 2017)

Si lo que quieres es aprender sobre subastas y algunos trucos que solo los da la experiencia, seguramente sea de los mejores cursos sino el mejor que puedes hacer.

1200 euros si quieres invertir en eso no es dinero, comparado con lo que puedes perder si metes la pata.

Por otro lado, me pregunto por qué Tristan hace el curso ahora en vez de dedicarse a ganar dinero con lo que sabe hacer muy bien.

Tal vez sea porque ese asunto ya está muy trillado, los riesgos son muy grandes comparado con las pocas oportunidades buenas que salen y las subastas online le han dado la puntilla al negocio. 

O Quizás sea el tiempo de hacer fortuna en las subastas ya pasó ienso:


----------



## xiahoudun (23 Feb 2017)

Como siempre, en estos casos el unico que gana es el que cobra por el curso.


----------



## sagunto1234 (23 Feb 2017)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Tristán a mi lado es un neófito. :cook::cook:
> 
> Negocio hay en todos sitios, en la venta de arroz, tomate, cristales....
> 
> ...



podrias recomendarnos algun enlace o tu mismo darnos algun consejo?
muchas gracias


----------



## sauwi (3 Sep 2017)

Hola, al final alguien lo ha comprado?

Qué tal es?

Un saludo


----------



## El_Crápula (11 Sep 2017)

Yo lo compré. Es interesante por el tema de subastas en particular y para el sector inmobiliario. Aprendes sobre derecho registral, cómo enfocar las compra-ventas, etc.

Como economista participo en temas concursales y quería saber más sobre la subastas. Me ha valido para constatar que las subastas es un negocio casi extinto, al menos para el intermediador. El margen es escaso, hay mucha competencia y la incertidumbre alta.


----------



## John Galt 007 (11 Sep 2017)

El_Crápula dijo:


> Yo lo compré. Es interesante por el tema de subastas en particular y para el sector inmobiliario. Aprendes sobre derecho registral, cómo enfocar las compra-ventas, etc.
> 
> Como economista participo en temas concursales y quería saber más sobre la subastas. Me ha valido para constatar que las subastas es un negocio casi extinto, al menos para el intermediador. El margen es escaso, hay mucha competencia y la incertidumbre alta.



:8:

Nunca hay que fiarse de charlatanes. Esa debería ser la mejor lección aprendida.


----------



## barakas (11 Sep 2017)

El_Crápula dijo:


> Yo lo compré. Es interesante por el tema de subastas en particular y para el sector inmobiliario. Aprendes sobre derecho registral, cómo enfocar las compra-ventas, etc.
> 
> Como economista participo en temas concursales y quería saber más sobre la subastas. Me ha valido para constatar que las subastas es un negocio casi extinto, al menos para el intermediador. El margen es escaso, hay mucha competencia y la incertidumbre alta.



1200€ para llegar a esa conclusión debe doler.
Imagino que cuando ya nadie le pague el curso sacará el libro a 20€ con el mismo contenido.

::


----------



## lessione (12 Sep 2017)

Me ha gustado mucho tu comentario. Muy acertado pero...¿de donde te sacas que el mercado caerá?

Soy un usuario como muchos otros que tienen historias de su vida y la mía me obligó a irme de alquiler durante X años.

Bajo mi punto de vista el mercado está en alza y por fin es cuando me atrevo a buscar piso para comprarlo. Dejar el alquiler que curiosamente echando cuentas me sale más caro que la compra a 20 años y es un alquiler por debajo de la media de la zona.

Ahora me diréis alguno que si el alquiler me sale más caro que compre sin pensarlo y esto es un error si realmente el mercado seguirá hundiéndose como dice nuestro compañero, ya que los propietarios al bajar precio de las viviendas baja de 10.000€ en 10.000€ al ver que sus pisos no se venden.

Mi apreciación después de estar unos meses buscando piso es que incluso lo que me parece caro para lo que es, pero esta barato dentro del la bolsa de pisos que hay en la zona, pues se vende muy muy rápido.

Pongo cara de sorpresa al ver como los pisos por los que siento algo de interés acaban vendiéndose en un par de días. 
Ejemplo, al ver un piso de por ejemplo 130.000€ donde el propietario lo ha bajado de precio 10.000€ y a los dos días literales ya está vendido. Mi curiosidad es mayor y hablo con el agente de la inmobiliaria haber si es que el propietario/a se lo ha dejado en 100.000€ ya que no me lo creo y en la inmobiliaria me enseñan la ficha de venta en la que la rebaja a sido de 3.000€ o 4.000€.

Ahora viene lo bueno, en el ejemplo del piso de 130.000€ debemos tener ahorrado unos 40.000€ para los gastos de hipoteca, compra-venta e impuesto ya que el banco solo da 80% de hipoteca.

Esto solo es un ejemplo de un piso y me ha pasado con los demás pisos. Siempre que he visto algo por debajo del valor del mercado y que merece la pena por las condiciones del piso ha durado dos días. Cosa que no entiendo ya que aunque es un piso "barato" dentro del mercado para mí es caro para lo que es.

Después de sentir en mis carnes estás experiencias me da la sensación que la gente PUEDE y NO tiene miedo a comprar algo un poco más barato de lo que hay en el mercado.
¿Que quiere decir eso? Para mi es periodo alcista ya que se venden. Que vender si venderán, hay compradores que esperan un precio más bajo pero NO realista con lo que están comprando. Es un piso joder, al constructor le ha salido por 20.000€ en materiales y a los trabajadores se le ha pagado 10.000€, estás pagando un 80% por encima del valor del producto y el que me diga que los materiales valen más pues que le ponga otros 20.000€ que estamos pagando mucho de más.

Cuanto español impulsivo con más de 40.000€ ahorrados bajo el colchón!!!


Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 Prime mediante Tapatalk


----------

